# CasaMima



## brandonvoges (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey everybody, long time no posts...work...ugh.  Anyhoo, here is a website I recently finished for a friend who is starting a new business.  Their write up:

The CasaMima Family is a collective of the world?s preeminent creative talents, working together to provide discriminate families with an unprecedented  and insightful alternative to traditional family portraiture.

The work is AMAZING.  check it out...

CasaMima


thanks all...
brandon


----------

